# Gen2 front suspension bar broke



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a front strut bar to me.

edit : Gen 2 1.4l Front Strut Tower Bar


----------



## Daughterscar (10 mo ago)

landrystephane92 said:


> Looks like a front strut bar to me.
> 
> edit : Gen 2 1.4l Front Strut Tower Bar


a lower?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Daughterscar said:


> a lower?


Upper, check the link I posted, someone is showing pictures of it, if it's the same, then you'll know it's what you need.


----------



## jdemes58 (4 mo ago)

Daughterscar said:


> 2017 daughters car- theres a broken bar and a noise of it rattling, with vague steering feel. Seen two guys selling used on Ebay calling it a torsion bar (2016-2019 CHEVROLET CRUZE LS 1.4L ENGINE SUSPENSION TORSION BAR 13473417L OEM | eBay)
> I cant find a torsion bar GM part number..... Sway bar? Stabilizer bar?
> What is it?
> Where can i get new?
> thanks


Was the front stabilizer bar ...replaced with labor- $700


----------

